# Furniture test shot and lens question



## Don Kondra (Mar 26, 2008)

Greetings,

I'm slowly getting used to my camera and have developed a continuous light system that seems to work for me. 

Basically cloudy daylight and two Cameron light stands with 65w CF bulbs. 

The wrinkled sheet will go once I decide where to permanently hang my paper backdrop  

I would appreciate comments on the shot and opinions on which lens would be most/more appropriate for this type of work. Currently I am using the 14-42mm that came with the camera. (Olympus Evolt E-510)

And having way too much fun bidding on eBay for a Zuiko 40-150mm, f4.0 - 5.6

TIA, Cheers, Don.


----------



## Don Kondra (Mar 28, 2008)

Update, I won the bid on a brand new Zuiko 40-150mm, f4.0 - 5.6

And missed a f3.5- 4.5 by one click  

This is a friends quick and dirty photo shop of the above image...






Comments?

Cheers, Don


----------



## craig (Mar 30, 2008)

Good shot. I think you could get more creative with the lighting. May be a rim light a main and bounce cards? The possibilities are limitless. Experiment and have fun.

Love & Bass


----------



## Don Kondra (Mar 30, 2008)

Thanks Craig,

Now, what did you do to get your account suspended? 

Cheers, Don


----------



## craig (Mar 30, 2008)

Non payment. I think.

Love & Bass


----------



## Don Kondra (Mar 30, 2008)

LOL

That'll do it.....

Cheers, Don


----------



## Don Kondra (Apr 2, 2008)

Bump...

Could I expect a little more clarity in the wood grain with a 50 mm prime?

Cheers, Don


----------



## Don Kondra (Apr 9, 2008)

Perhaps a little more information may prompt a response.

I have been researching lens types and trying to understand what the mm and f values mean, I am slowly getting my head around the numbers but..

I have bored my immediate circle of friends to death with questions and my local camera shop lists very few Olympus lens for sale, I still need to inquire if they have any for rent.

Can anyone suggest what the results in this situation would be using say a 25mm, f2.8?

Or a 50mm, f 2.0?

If it helps, the maximum distance from backdrop to camera is 20'.

I am pleased with the shot so far under these conditions but wonder if I could achieve a little more clarity and/or detail in the wood grain with a different lens. 

TIA, Don


----------



## JimmyO (Apr 9, 2008)

Probably wouldnt be much an improvement in terms of IQ. You wll get a smaller DOF but that wouldnt really help you here.


----------



## craig (Apr 10, 2008)

Basically. A 24mm may give you a distorted image. 50mm is closer to what your eye sees when shooting 35mm format. That is assuming your camera has a full frame sensor. If not then multiply the focal length by 1.5. When shooting make sure your  stop is 11 or higher. This will give you a deeper depth of field. Again experiment with the light. Harsher light may be what you are looking for. 

Love & Bass


----------



## Exim (Apr 10, 2008)

It looks perfect, but the background color should be changed a little bit, more light ... 
Anyway good shot!!!


----------

